# Happy Thanksgiving



## bmudd14474 (Nov 26, 2020)

Every year on this day I think about all the freedoms and luxuries we have in this great country including this great website.

I hope each and everyone of you has a laundry list of things that your thankful for and I hope you were able to share this day with the ones that mean the world to you.



Happy Thanksgiving to you all from My Family and all of the staff here at SMF.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to you Brian and the rest of SMF


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy T day to you and everyone on SMF.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving, bmod.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice looking birds! Happy Thanksgiving to you all also!

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 26, 2020)

A very good Thanksgiving to y'all too Brian, and to all the SMF members.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks ,, back at ya .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Mine was 2020 fitting. Thanks to the admin for making smf a great forum.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to you Brian, and the rest of SMF.  Really appreciate everyone involved.  This is the best place to be.  
Stay safe everyone, I hope we are beginning to round the corner and 2021 just has to be better than 2020.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 26, 2020)

Many thanks and returns from our fam to yours!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks Brian. And a Happy Thanksgiving to all the Fine Folks on SMF...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks Brian, And Happy Thanksgiving to All from the Bear Den!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks Brian and to all of the SMF members.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday.   Nice post and, like you, our family always reflects on on blessings starting with winning the lottery and being born in this great country.


----------

